# mention tag says "mearls", but displays as "Morrus"



## vic20 (Aug 11, 2010)

In this thread here:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/4e-dis...ls-melee-training-battlemind.html#post5274576

The post, when quoted, shows that the poster intended for "mearls" to be the target of the mention tag, but it displays as "@Morrus".


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 11, 2010)

I believe tagging has been disabled, Rel mentioned it here:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/5224043-post54.html


----------



## TarionzCousin (Aug 15, 2010)

"On ENWorld, all roads lead to Morrus."


----------



## Morrus (Aug 15, 2010)

Weird.

I uninstalled it because it was causing some posts to disappear when edited.  A new version has just been published, so I've re-installed it.  First sign of vanishing posts, though, it goes.

[Now you just have to do it like Twitter - stick @ before the name; or use the MENTION tag, of course].

We'll see how it goes.

[MENTION=1530]vic20[/MENTION]
[MENTION=21076]IronWolf[/MENTION]
[MENTION=31304]TarionzCousin[/MENTION]


----------



## TarionzCousin (Aug 15, 2010)

It said I had a new mention in the drop-down menu. When I clicked on it I went to my profile setting. I didn't see anything there to lead me here. I just guessed that this was where the "mention" was.

But maybe I missed something on the Profile Page.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 15, 2010)

There should be a tab saying "Mentions". Alongside Newsfeed, Visitor Messages, Statistics, Friends, Contact Info, My Game Details, etc. I can see it on your profile.

Screenshot attached.


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 16, 2010)

Seemed to work for me!  I got the notification and it was listed on the Mentions tab.  Hopefully they got the bugs worked out as it seems like it could be a cool feature to "page" people to a thread.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Aug 16, 2010)

Hmmm, has anyone ever seen Mearls and Morrus together? If not, we may have discovered his secret identity....

The Auld Grump


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 16, 2010)

TheAuldGrump said:


> Hmmm, has anyone ever seen Mearls and Morrus together? If not, we may have discovered his secret identity....
> 
> The Auld Grump




Dun dun DUUUNNN!


----------



## TarionzCousin (Aug 17, 2010)

Morrus said:


> There should be a tab saying "Mentions". Alongside Newsfeed, Visitor Messages, Statistics, Friends, Contact Info, My Game Details, etc. I can see it on your profile.
> 
> Screenshot attached.



It's working. Now I know where to find the "Mentions" tab, too. 

Thanks.


----------



## CapnZapp (Sep 22, 2015)

Is "mentions" explained anywhere on the site? (Googled "mention enworld" but found only this thread)

After experimenting this is my findings (per *september 2015*):

The button to wrap a username in MENTION tags doesn't work, since the tag needs a user id, which isn't included. I assume user id 0 is Morrus, since I suspect MENTION tags default to zero when not supplied. You get the above behavior when MENTION tags are used without manually inserting a uid (which isn't trivial to find).

That is, the difference between {MENTION}Wrappa{/MENTION} and {MENTION=1234}Wrappa{/MENTION}

Of course with curly brackets switched out for square ones. 

The first use case is useless, making the button in advanced edit useless.

*However*, the at sign (@) works correctly. But *not* while still in preview. 

That is, @ Wrappa would have worked if a) I removed the space between at sign and username and b) Wrappa wasn't just an example that doesn't exist 

The magic that switches out the at sign for proper mention tags (including the correct uid) only happens when you commit to actually posting your text. So you can't use preview to check if things will work.

Please update any help pages with this information. Thanks.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 22, 2015)

Wow, that's some 6-year thread necromancy.  I can't quite parse most of what that post is saying, unfortunately.  Mentions are in the FAQ here.

To mention someone, just put @ in front of their name.  Like this, @_*CapnZapp*_.

And why do I always feel like you're issuing me orders?


----------

